
Why I left the best job in the world to become a developer - hangulo
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/why-i-left-best-job-world-preethi-kasireddy?trkInfo=VSRPsearchId%3A39323951442806491653%2CVSRPtargetId%3A6049349848363188224%2CVSRPcmpt%3Aprimary&trk=vsrp_influencer_content_res_name
======
hangulo
Thats quite a gamble but not a bad bet to make in Silicon Valley especially
with all the connections she has.

